
Second-Order Product Thinking - antdke
https://theproductperson.substack.com/p/-the-product-person-21-2nd-order?r=2j20m&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=copy
======
antdke
In this post, I thought of a few famous second order effects in tech.

For example,

In 2016, they remove headphone jack.

1st Order: Frustrating UX

2nd Order: Airpods are a ~$200B business

Anyone here know of any other good ones?

